# New Jewelry and Blogging Today



## studioalamode (Jun 16, 2009)

I posted three new pieces of jewelry today - just started making stuff again over the weekend.  Also posted pics of my grandaughter.   You can view all at http://www.thestudioalamode.blogspot.com/

I put soap aside for this week so I could get back into a jewelry flow.  Any comments would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## krissy (Jun 16, 2009)

i love the first one! it is beautiful. green is my favorite color. i wish people made bracelets like that in my size! i have a wrist that is about 4 inches around and nothing ever stays on my wrist. i love bracelets though.


----------



## studioalamode (Jun 16, 2009)

Thanks, for the compliments!  If you want a bracelet in a made-to-order size (ie, 4"! lol), you can pm me.  I am surprised how many people have a small wrist.  Mine is about 7-1/2", plus I have a bump on it!


----------



## bombus (Jun 16, 2009)

You are a talented lady. Is ALL that stuff yours?

I love the hydrangeas & the dragonflies!

And, of course your grandaughter is the best! 

(suppose she's not for sale  :cry: )


----------



## Jody (Jun 17, 2009)

OMG I absolutely LOVE your stuff.  I am soooooooo excited.  I know that one is headedmy way : ))))


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

Your jewelery is breathtakingly beautiful. I read your whole blog , I thoroughly enjoyed your writings. You are one very talented and amazing woman.

I am with krissy in the small wrist size category , I love bracelets  and watches etc , but shopping for them is way to frustrating.

Kitn


----------



## vivcarm (Jun 28, 2009)

You really make some beautiful pieces I love the Dragonflies and doodads.


----------



## heyjude (Jun 28, 2009)

I love your site.   Especially the adorable gd.

But, one thing I don't understand--*how* do you find the time to fit everything in??

You are one busy gal! Thanks for sharing.    

Jude


----------



## mandolyn (Jun 29, 2009)

Very cool jewelry & what a cute little girl!!


----------

